# Cast and Blast Boats 17cc?



## CurtisWright (May 9, 2012)

Aluminum is and always will be inferior to plastic.


----------



## mtoddsolomon (Mar 25, 2015)

They're built here in Charleston. I've ssen them at Hanckle Marine and at the Charleston Boat show. It's a rough looking boat, The console looks weird and it doesn't look like it would pole very well. Personally I'd look at a fiberglass flats boat or keep on the bay boat search if you're looking for a better ride. If you're looking for a boat to stay inshore when it's not duck season and duck hunt out of during duck season I'd look at a Triton or War Eagle.


----------



## bjtripp83 (Aug 10, 2015)

check out hog island 16 skiff


----------



## Icecobia (Aug 2, 2016)

Squall said:


> First post here on Micro Skiff! I am relocating to Jacksonville FL and looking for my next boat. I have previously owned a G3 1756T and a Gheenoe 15'4 before that. I am in Puerto Rico now and just sold my offshore boat.
> 
> I was originally looking for a bay boat for fishing the creeks off the St Johns river and Nassau Sound. I will be living off the upper St Johns and am looking at a 15 mile run on the St Johns to Sister Creek and about 3 more out to the Jetties. I have contacted Salt Marsh and the 16' SM is something I am considering.
> 
> ...


The cast and blast I've fished on was amazing. It is surprisingly quite, polls great and looks awesome. Not sure what the other folks here are talking about.


----------



## Squall (Jun 13, 2016)

I ended up putting a deposit on a Salt Marsh build. With that said, I have been relocated to Savannah so I might check these out in person since I'll be up that way. If I do I will followup here. Appreciate all of the feedback!


----------



## lowcountry88 (Sep 21, 2015)

Imo they are overpriced and very rough looking. You'll be happy with the saltmarsh


----------



## SCRedfish (Jan 12, 2016)

I looked at both real close. Aluminum gets hot so I chose a Lowcountry 16. It's not quite as dry as my Hewes. Some said it was touch to pole but I think it's fine. I also done a lot poling too. You can't beat dealing with the SM family.


----------



## GullsGoneWild (Dec 16, 2014)

check out Sabine Skiffs. used to be ultralight boat works. Aluminum poling skiffs


----------



## Dajk (Jul 11, 2018)

Well guys, I owned a one of one 20 aluminum that looked just like a lake and bay. Best boat I have ever owned and I have owned a dozen or more. Tarpon swam under the boat in ten feet of water and Even played under it. Bait fish if around where around my boat, you see trebble sounds do not go as far under water as base sounds, glass boats make base sounds. Glass boats can not be repaired if you crash an oyster bar, not permanently anyway. So this cast and blast boat will do things few glass boats will do consistently, like run up on the beach to park it without concern, bump into other boats while tide at dock without concern. It will take a chop as good as any glass boat, float as shallow as any glass boat, pole as easy and can be worked on if something goes wrong while parked on an island without standing on your head. And if the throttle sticks while coming to dock there will only two casualties, you and the dock! I purchased my 20 foot brand new, sold it 10 years later, bought it back two years later and sold it again eight years later do to a financial issue. Don't let folks fool you, aluminum boats are great and this cast and blast may be the best aluminum or flats boat period. And by the way, their bay boats floats as shallow as some big name flats boats.


----------



## YnR (Feb 16, 2015)

The downside to aluminum is it’s harder to find a guy that can do repairs well. Good glass guys are easy to come by. Plus no aluminum hull is going to be as quiet as an equivalent glass hull if you’re poling in the grass. Not saying the C&B is a bad hull.


----------



## Dajk (Jul 11, 2018)

The cast and blast is not a Jon boat, it goes thud when you hit something just like a glass boat, just as quiet in grass and makes a scraping sound when you rub an oyster bar instead of a crunch. I don't know guys but I really don't think folks understand the difference between this boat and those square glorified John boats.


YnR said:


> The downside to aluminum is it’s harder to find a guy that can do repairs well. Good glass guys are easy to come by. Plus no aluminum hull is going to be as quiet as an equivalent glass hull if you’re poling in the grass. Not saying the C&B is a bad hull.


----------



## mtoddsolomon (Mar 25, 2015)

Dajk said:


> The cast and blast is not a Jon boat, it goes thud when you hit something just like a glass boat, just as quiet in grass and makes a scraping sound when you rub an oyster bar instead of a crunch. I don't know guys but I really don't think folks understand the difference between this boat and those square glorified John boats.


ive seen a ton of cast and blast boats around here, and at the end of the day it’s a Jon boat. I’ve talked to several owners that hate how they pole, talk about the fit and finish being great “for a Jon boat” and the best of both worlds when it comes to having a good fishing platform, as well as something that doesn’t get beat up too bad when hunting. They also said if they weren’t duck hunters or could have two boats they would have gotten something different. It’s a good boat for what it is but at the end of the day it’s a pointy tip jon boat.


----------



## Dajk (Jul 11, 2018)

mtoddsolomon said:


> ive seen a ton of cast and blast boats around here, and at the end of the day it’s a Jon boat. I’ve talked to several owners that hate how they pole, talk about the fit and finish being great “for a Jon boat” and the best of both worlds when it comes to having a good fishing platform, as well as something that doesn’t get beat up too bad when hunting. They also said if they weren’t duck hunters or could have two boats they would have gotten something different. It’s a good boat for what it is but at the end of the day it’s a pointy tip jon boat.


Wow!! Tell me what you really think lol. Well I don't know, I do know this it ain't a John boat, it will run over or through any glass boat, flots as shallow as a tunnel hull, makes no more noise than most glass boats, power to speed ratio better, and it wiiw take a chop as good as most flats boats. All that with your choice of paint color and any other custom feature you would like and be hard pressed to pay over 30k for the whole rig. The coast guard has reasons it doesn't have glass boats it's because they fall apart after a short time of pounding through a chop, even the best ones.


----------



## KCTim (Feb 7, 2017)

But is also why they have a continuous corrosion control program!


----------



## Dajk (Jul 11, 2018)

I owned a custom aluminum and stainless shop in ft Peirce, we did slot of work for the coast guard, fact is if you leave any boat in salt water 24/7 whatever is not plastic or fiber glass will corroad, if you leave fiberglass on a trailer in the sun it will over time break down. Both have plusses and minuses, the fact is if you are a person who can't stand a scratch on your boat and like to keep it pretty all the time then aluminum is not for you, but if you like not having to worry when your out fishing and see a spot you want to fish then aluminum is the best choice. I'll take you through the cabbage patch in chucoluski, 25 switch back and you must be on plane, or pulling on mangroves for a 100 yards while laying down in your boat because it so thick. Pretty boats that stay pretty don't catch many fish.


----------



## Dajk (Jul 11, 2018)

Squall said:


> First post here on Micro Skiff! I am relocating to Jacksonville FL and looking for my next boat. I have previously owned a G3 1756T and a Gheenoe 15'4 before that. I am in Puerto Rico now and just sold my offshore boat.
> 
> I was originally looking for a bay boat for fishing the creeks off the St Johns river and Nassau Sound. I will be living off the upper St Johns and am looking at a 15 mile run on the St Johns to Sister Creek and about 3 more out to the Jetties. I have contacted Salt Marsh and the 16' SM is something I am considering.
> 
> ...


Look also at the 22 cast and blast, slot more exspensive, boats under twenty feet long in aluminum are better priced per foot than glass but when you go big they get pricey fast, striker used to make a 37 sport Fisher out of aluminum 30 years ago and back then it was 300k


----------

